# How to Clean a Mechanical Mod



## Alex (25/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/11/14)

Its a ritual I do every week on my most used devices. It really does make a noticeable difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/14)

Does anyone know the difference between using alcohol like he did in the video and using that EC Contact Cleaner spray I got from Builders Warehouse?


----------



## BhavZ (26/11/14)

Silver said:


> Does anyone know the difference between using alcohol like he did in the video and using that EC Contact Cleaner spray I got from Builders Warehouse?


Unfortunately I cant view the video whilst at work but I use both contact cleaner and alcohol swabs

I first spray the mech with contact cleaner then scrub it with a soft toothbrush then I wipe it down with alcohol swabs then give it a good rinse and wipe it dry

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (26/11/14)

@Silver, contact cleaner get rid of all the carbon & oxidation build up. Alcohol removes the oily residue left by the contact cleaner. Follow @BhavZ suggestion and you will have a mech cleaner than new.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/14)

Thanks @BhavZ and @johan 
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mario (26/11/14)

Where can I buy contact cleaner and alcohol ?


----------



## BhavZ (26/11/14)

Mario said:


> Where can I buy contact cleaner and alcohol ?


Most pharmacies sell rubbing alcohol or you can get alcohol swabs

Communica in salt river / woodstock sell contact cleaner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mario (26/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Most pharmacies sell rubbing alcohol or you can get alcohol swabs
> 
> Communica in salt river / woodstock sell contact cleaner


 @BhavZ cool thanks


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/11/14)

Builders warehouse do contact cleaner too, don't be shy with the spray. I noticed methylated spirits leaves a slightly oily residue to so stopped using that.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

